# Never Say Never



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like to put fish tank plants in an aquarium out on the deck for the summer. Either rooting new ones securely so the fish can't accidentally uproot, or hospital for sickly ones. Anyone else do that?

Then the indoor tank looks bare. The idea of plastic plants (just for fun) occurred, then I could not get it out of my head and finally went crazy with all the options available. Tank #1.

Pardon the reflections.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I can't really add live plants to any of my tanks, but I always feel the tank doesn't look natural completely plantless. So, plastic is really my only option. I typically add just a few better detailed plastic plants just as accents and it works fine for me.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

I think that tank looks great with those plants.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I am the biggest supporter of artificial plants now that you can actually get NICE, realistic looking ones - rather than those awful looking things that always were around when I was a kid lol. I have tried real plants on occasion in the past, but apparently my ability to kill anything green is not just restricted to out-of-water plants so I gave up ages ago. Plus, most of my fish are large American cichlids, so they would just uproot anything anyway - at least with an artificial plant, they don't kill it in the process. I think the tank looks great


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

My fish sleep on the leafs. They love the fake plants, I use silk plants and they look 99.9% real.


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I like to put fish tank plants in an aquarium out on the deck for the summer. Either rooting new ones securely so the fish can't accidentally uproot, or hospital for sickly ones. Anyone else do that?
> 
> Then the indoor tank looks bare. The idea of plastic plants (just for fun) occurred, then I could not get it out of my head and finally went crazy with all the options available. Tank #1.
> 
> Pardon the reflections.


What substrate are you using?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry for the long delay in response, I was not aware this thread got more posts. That substrate is Reef Base. IDK if it is even available anymore, I've had it since 2005. Looks like beige nonpareils, it's a natural spherical material.

I bought it because it was aragonite and round so nothing sharp to hurt catfish barbels. But it's great because it works exactly right in the Python.

I use Flourite for live plants.

The raccoon got one of my anubias on the deck...I'm trying to rehydrate to see if it will revive.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I use only plastic ones See my video https://www.facebook.com/dennis.suhay.9 ... 8452737612 
My fish hide in them and feed off them. No co2 problems


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

As much as I want to say I don't like those... they really look great. Tank looks awesome


----------

